
Ask HN: Why is there no development of paid ad-free Twitter clients for Android? - rajesh-s
Is this an inherent restriction with the platform itself? I&#x27;ve used Flamingo even before it was shut down and is the only great app for Twitter on Android I&#x27;ve come across.<p>The Twitter app is full of ads that makes it a painful experience. How do you deal with this?
======
rvz
Nitter looks like a potential candidate:

[https://nitter.net/](https://nitter.net/)

